# Pop-Up



## Gammelroggen (27. September 2002)

hi, 
hab probleme mein pop-up von fw mx in dw mx einzufügen.
mir wird dann immer angesagt, dass mir files fehlen.
habs dann mal in dw 4 ausprobiert, hat auch erst geklappt, doch als
ich es im browser angeschaut habe, funktionierte es net mehr.
kennt vielleicht jemand das problem?
danke.


----------



## mirscho (30. September 2002)

Halli Hallo!

Nun, beim Exportieren auf den HTML Stil auf DW Stil stellen und den HTML Code in Zwischenablage kopieren. kann man auswählen...so und dann halt den HTML Code in DW einfügen...

bis denne...


----------

